# 1 1/2 inch toe overhang. too much??



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

hey everyone,
i just bought my first board, bindings and boots last night. the store set it all up for me, but when i put everything together last night, i noticed my toes hang off about 1 and 1/2 inches over the edge of the board. this feels kind of weird? can someone help me please?

oh, i have a 

burton lux board (147)
K2 virtue bindings (no clue what size b/c i never saw the box)
Salomon Ivy boots (6 1/2 ladies)


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Hm. Well, i am not sure about womens sizes, but I know that for me, I use a 154-158 board, and those generally fit medium bindings and boots, so probaby size 7-9 mens.
So if yours is 147, i would think it would fit mens small boots. 6.5 ladies is like 8.5 mens right? If that is the case, then that would be in the "m" or "medium" range, so id think it would be a little big for your board.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Also what are the angles of your bindings set at?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

ok, just got back from the shop where i bought everything. basically the bindings were too small for the boot, also, they were set inproperly (is that a word?). i had to get new bindings and they fixed everything, i hope.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

i had to get a platform for my board
what can i say i have big feet:dunno: 

idk if u have to go that far
but hopefully they fixed it


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

cures to toe hang...

make sure the binders and therefore the boots are centrally mounted; ie compare the amount of toe hang to the amount of heel hang.

see if you can be comfortable with binding angels further away from the zero degrees angle; ie duck your stance with +21 ont eh front boot and -9 or -12 on the rear, for example

or as the store has done, add some risers to the binder mount points, thus elevating your boot from the board edge and thus the snow. this gives less drag due to hang, but better control and performance over your riding, thanx to better torsional input.

but hopefully all is now well?

lovely!


----------

